# How to know if there is iodine?



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I started my LID diet today so I went grocery shopping last night and honestly had a hard time figure out of items contained iodine. They would state the sodium content but not if it includes iodine. Could someone help me with a couple items? It said that we could have rice cakes and natural peanut butter...but when I looked at the "natural" peanut butter it stated there was 50mg of sodium and alot more for the rice cakes. Any ideas?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you taken a look at the low iodine cookbook from thyca? It's really helpful. You are not on a low sodium diet, but a low iodine diet. So you can, for example, have non-iodinized salt.

My suggestion? Make lots of stuff ft scratch. It's MUCH easier.


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 4 kids so not much time to cook and just wanted something quick to grab to take to work for breakfast....also I am a big coffee drinker...am I ok to make my coffee with tap water or do I have to used bottled or distilled to make it?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I drank tap water and it was fine. 

I ate a lot of fruit...bananas with a little natural peanut butter wash go to breakfast.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I recall finding out that manufacturers of food do not use iodized salt in production of food products.

Fast food establishments do not use iodine in their food prep either.


----------

